# New Uni's?



## ed (Jul 15, 2002)

Sre these new uniforms?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

a replica jersey is 59 dollars at the team store. That is pretty steep!!


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Man, I really hope Chen is good enough to make the roster.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

They look pretty good but last season's uniforms fit right in and looked more unique. Basically, these new uni's kinda have a semblance with the Mavs home jersey.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

the new uni's are terrible!


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Patrick</b>!
> They look pretty good but last season's uniforms fit right in and looked more unique. Basically, these new uni's kinda have a semblance with the Mavs home jersey.


I agree 100%. The old uni's were more unique!!!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Home jersey is fine but the road one looks like a Sacramento Monarchs jersey


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

actually, i like the way the away jersey looks.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

YUCK!!!

Those jerseys are plain and disgusting! The Kings old jerseys were really good! Why in God's name did they ditch them for an awful jersey like that?!


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Agreed- I'm not liking these new ones- they;re not terrible, but the old ones were awesome. Why did they change?


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

actually, if there's any kind of jersey that the kings should bring back, it would have to be the red, white, and blue ones.

<img src="http://www.dickscourtroom.com/IM_Richmond2.jpg">

i loved those! i want to find a bobby hurley one like that!


----------



## CT (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> The Home jersey is fine but the road one looks like a Sacramento Monarchs jersey


The Kings road jersey is *UGLY*!!!

It doesn't even look purple enough

If they wanted to switch to a V-Neck, they should have at least included the 'fat arm' type jersey...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

i said in a nother post about there unis is that the style seemed to be stolen from the Dallas Mavericks in my opinion


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

The away jersey is much better. The home jersey, because of the white color and 'K-I-N-G' only four characters, looks very very plain. Plain is good sometime (like the away one) but not if it's too plain.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

the old ones were much better


----------

